# Narrow Hell, Wide Foot



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone have boot recommendations for narrow hell and a wider foot base?
Adding my foot diagram...
http://img.uon.co/image/3Q392r0M3e0M

Here are my stats:
Typical Shoe size: 9.5 Width: D-2E
Length: 10 7/16”
Width: 4 1/4”
Heel: 2 7/16”
** All measurements have subtracted 3/32” for pen stroke when i measured my foot.

I absolutely hate my DC Status Travis Rice and need to get a new set. I hated my TR's because the boa's kept coming loose even after sending them to BOA for repair and to check them out. Free of charge - great CS just shitty working. I also had mad heel lift and didn't want to try retrofitting them.

I'm looking at these boots so far:
Salomon Malamutes, Burton Ions, Nike LunarEndor, Nitros

Thanks!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I recommend speaking with Wiredsport on this. You will get great info on what you need. Just to prep beforehand, get your measurements. Ie: foot length in cm, width in cm, etc. It will speed up and narrow down any suggestions WS may be able to give.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Rustyyy said:


> Anyone have boot recommendations for narrow hell and a wider foot base? I absolutely hate my DC Status Travis Rice and need to get a new set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a pair of 'mutes, and have tried the ions. 

I found that both burton and salomons systems hold fairly well, though I've had to readjust once or twice on most days. 

Between the two I THINK the ions have a slightly narrower heel. Can't comment on the width too much, as my feet are a fairly normal width and both feel fine to me. 

All that being said, I looooove my malamutes...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Rustyyy said:


> Anyone have boot recommendations for narrow hell and a wider foot base? I absolutely hate my DC Status Travis Rice and need to get a new set.
> 
> I hated my TR's because the boa's kept coming loose even after sending them to BOA for repair and to check them out. Free of charge - great CS just shitty working. I also had mad heel lift and didn't want to try retrofitting them.
> 
> ...


I also have a very narrow heel and wide toe-box. I've been riding Thirtytwo TM Two's for a while now and while not perfect (what boot is really), I've got no serious complaints. My liners were heat-molded and I noticed a difference.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I can only comment on the boots that I actually tried, which includes Salomon Dialogue wides 2013 , ThirtyTwo Focus Boa 2013 , & DC Judge 2013, 2014.

The salomon Dialogues wides were great if you want with the string quick release. They were very comfortable for my wide feet. The down side to this boot is that there is no foot reduction, meaning it's a big boot. 

The ThirtyTwo Focus boa, were a pretty decent boot that fit ok. Still had some pain from it being wider but not wide enough for me.

The DC Judges - These fit my feet so well that I ended up buying 2 pairs. No pain what so ever as the toe box is very roomy.

Go to store and work with a great boot fitter.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I have same type of foot , the flow hylites focus boas worked well for me
they have 2 other models depending on stiffness you want
talon focus for super stiff
hylite focus for med stiff
helios focus for a mellower flex

follow bootfitter advice above
as well


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, I'm also going through narrow hell. :happy:

I've tried most Burtons and most Burtons don't suit my semi-wide, super high instep, high arch, and apparently narrow heel (since I get heel lift in most boots even if they're the right size) foot. The only Burtons that lock my foot fairly well is the Hails, but unfortunately they rock regular laces.

The solution for me were the Nitro Teams. Have a look at them and the Nitro Selects. Their heat moldable liners are awesome. Although you might want to inspect their TLS speed lace system, many are not entirely convinced by it (me included).


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> Yes, I'm also going through narrow hell. :happy:
> 
> I've tried most Burtons and most Burtons don't suit my semi-wide, super high instep, high arch, and apparently narrow heel (since I get heel lift in most boots even if they're the right size) foot. The only Burtons that lock my foot fairly well is the Hails, but unfortunately they rock regular laces.
> 
> The solution for me were the Nitro Teams. Have a look at them and the Nitro Selects. Their heat moldable liners are awesome. Although you might want to inspect their TLS speed lace system, many are not entirely convinced by it (me included).


Funny you mention the Nitros, I have been trying the Ventures on in a store yesterday and the inliner felt like a sneaker. It was crazy, I've never had such a cozy shoe on my foot. The downside was that despite being marked as a 7/10 flex it felt rather soft, softer than my worn 32 lashed but that was just my opinion after trying on the 32 tm-two which was a lot stiffer!
I'm going to try and find a shop to wear the Teams and pray they won't go softie on me within a few days.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

KinkMojo said:


> I'm going to try and find a shop to wear the Teams and pray they won't go softie on me within a few days.


I've worn mine something like 17-18 days or so, and while they've definitely softened up a bit, I wouldn't say they've become soft. Rather they've gone from Stiff Bastards to Average Joes. Draw your own conclusions, I have no idea how much more they'll soften up.


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> I've worn mine something like 17-18 days or so, and while they've definitely softened up a bit, I wouldn't say they've become soft. Rather they've gone from Stiff Bastards to Average Joes. Draw your own conclusions, I have no idea how much more they'll soften up.


That's great to hear mate, thank you for the response. There's quite a jump in price between the Ventures and Teams despite only going from 7 to 8 flex. I'll try them on and compare if they are worth the extra 150$


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have't tried the Ventures myself, but I've tried the following Nitros: Anthem, Grifter, Reverb, Ultra, and Team. The Teams stood out in all aspects. The only other ones worth looking at of these are the Ultras (plus the Selects which are even more high-end than the Teams).


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> I have't tried the Ventures myself, but I've tried the following Nitros: Anthem, Grifter, Reverb, Ultra, and Team. The Teams stood out in all aspects. The only other ones worth looking at of these are the Ultras (plus the Selects which are even more high-end than the Teams).


I'm excited to test out the Cloud 9 liner, I can't imagine it being even better than the Cloud 5 but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Same fitment issues as you and I found DC and K2 fit the best. Rocking last years K2 Ender now after being a long-time DC die hard. Ankle is locked in and no side pressure in the toe box. 

Tried 32 tm-twos first after hearing so much about them but the heel section is too wide and impossible to snug up, heel lift like crazy. They just didnt fit my foot.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

theprocess said:


> Same fitment issues as you and I found DC and K2 fit the best. Rocking last years K2 Ender now after being a long-time DC die hard. Ankle is locked in and no side pressure in the toe box.
> 
> Tried 32 tm-twos first after hearing so much about them but the heel section is too wide and impossible to snug up, heel lift like crazy. They just didnt fit my foot.


I bought the K2 Ender looking for reducing foot fatigue (have the same problem described, too wide 'Frodo foot'). Really like the boots, its very comfortable but I still got a lot pain on my sole. I don't know if it was because it was my first weekend of the season (and first time using these boots) but was really frustrating as some people say that it takes 5 - 9 runs to the boots adjust.

I also read some people talking about using "Dr. Scholl's Advantage Sport Replace Insole" to solve this sole cramps. I really don't know what to do


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Same type of foot bought a pair of k2 maysis. Can't comment on how they ride but fit my foot very well.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Yes, I'm also going through narrow hell. :happy:
> 
> I've tried most Burtons and most Burtons don't suit my semi-wide, super high instep, high arch, and apparently narrow heel (since I get heel lift in most boots even if they're the right size) foot. The only Burtons that lock my foot fairly well is the Hails, but unfortunately they rock regular laces.
> 
> The solution for me were the Nitro Teams. Have a look at them and the Nitro Selects. Their heat moldable liners are awesome. Although you might want to inspect their TLS speed lace system, many are not entirely convinced by it (me included).


Im pretty close to buying a set of Selects. What didn't you like about the speed lace? I really dont want to repeat another boa fiasco.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Rustyyy said:


> Im pretty close to buying a set of Selects. What didn't you like about the speed lace? I really dont want to repeat another boa fiasco.


Basically it's the same as with your BOAs - it tends to come undone. But only on my right boot, so it's that lock which is defective. I just didn't want to go through the hassle of returning the boots to Germany, and the next time I visited the shop they gave me a new set of locks for free. But I know poutanen's (?) significant other has some problems with her boots too, so I don't know how common the problem is.

If you buy a pair of selects I suggest that you just try them on and flex them for a while - you should notice it pretty quickly. I can actually also hear a difference between the locks on my left and right boot: on my left boot they click loud and clear when they lock, on my right they don't.

Hope this helps.


----------

